# New to Jeeps, old to plowing



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Been plowing in lake effect country (200-300"/year) my whole life, but this is my first Jeep. It'll be interesting going from my '03 Ram 2500 Hemi quad cab 8' Western pro to a '99 TJ, lol. So I see pretty much every plow brand on TJ's on this site, are there any that are particularly better for a TJ? I was thinking SnoWay, light weight but down pressure. Any advantages to others? I won't get a poly blade without the down pressure, had a 6.5 Meyer on my old Dakota, hated it, always rode up. Hated that plow in general, had good luck with my Westerns and Boss though. Anyway, here's a pic of her:


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I am sure there won’t be a shortage of opinions here, as many have a lot of experience. I am sure Plowmeister will chime in, as he seems to have a lot of time with Jeeps and knows his stuff. 

I can add that you would want a 7.5 plow, not smaller. Otherwise when in angle, you may ride over your own snow rows. I have good luck with Meyers over the years, others hate them. 

What I can state that everyone here will agree to is that you will love the maneuverability of the Jeep. Spaces you needed 3 point turns to get around in your truck or could not get into at all will be simple in a Jeep. Many find there are almost no conditions where you need the larger vehicles. Unless you are plowing roads, and are concentrating on smaller spaces, the Jeep will be King. Many here swap from truck to Jeep and never go back.

Glad you joined our gang!


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll try to keep my opinion short. First I agree that the manuverablity is unbeatable. 

However the plow size. you need to remember the bigger the plow, the more snow you will push, the more power you will need to push it, and when agled the snow will push you sideways easier, especialy a wet snow.

I have a 6'6" plow on my 94 wrangler and never had a problem with running in the snow, except when turning, and I don't know of a vehicle that doesn't do that. 

Now as far as plows, it's what ever you perfer. I have a meyers all steel and love it. very seldomly has it ever ridden up on the snow. as far as the ones with down pressure, I dont think I would like that. something just doesn't sound right about putting down pressure on it unless your trying to scrape ice off or using it as a bull dozer.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I just mounted a 6.6 Meyers to my LJ, the piece of advice many include is to who/where can you get local service...


----------



## braceguy (Jan 15, 2011)

*Jeep Rubicon JK unlimited*

I have used the sno-way series 22 for my jeep for the last 2 yrs and love it. Now I will say I love the best and the most heavy duty. But, u have to compromise. This unit works great, I do a fair amount of plowing. We have 2 farms and in town I do 5 diveways and many sidewalks downtown. Also one parking lot. This unit will allow me to do everything in very short order. The sidewalks are actually fun, have about 2" to spare with plow at full angle and one pass to complete. Thats without taking my mirrors in. 
Also note I work 7 days a week and the drive is 22 miles home. Plow has has to be on the last month half straight. No added support in the front and its perfect. 
**Note that I have the top end bobcats, blowers etc. on the farm so this is for pushing it all up and clean only** The final cleanup and pushing is done with the big toys.
If any one has made up a removable wing, I would love to know. Only for the light stuff at the end in the parking lot. Nothing heavy at all, as i know it will destroy it.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

*TJ with a SnowDogg*

Switched from a F250 to a TJ (2000) this year (home drive) and put on a MD68 from SnowDogg. Love it. Great maneuvering. No issue pushing, and do not notice a sag having no extra lift. Easy on/off once you get the hang of it. Stainless blade doesn't seem to "stick" snow on its face like the old Meyer did.

With Jeep, I don't really need to back drag from garage either, as I can turn so well. I can push along the door/wall and off to side instead of first pulling it back. Probably cuts my cleanup time in half.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

tsut do you have picture of jeep and plow .good luck


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

*Jeep/SnowDogg photo*

RangerDogg- 
Glad to share: (note, these are the old tires...)


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Dude, that looks like a shot out of an ad, haha. Looks great! And thanks for all the opinions and information!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

tsut;1197965 said:


> RangerDogg-
> Glad to share: (note, these are the old tires...)


Almost looking at a mirror, LOL Nice Jeep!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

That Fisher is awesome! I've love to have a Wrangler for a driveway truck


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Tsut love the jeep post it also in small rig in equipment sect.Thank im going to get a jeep this or next year and put my md on it.


----------

